# Help me find a head unit



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi all, looking for some direction.

I just got a new to me MKV GTI, love the car. Previous owner put in a crappy single-din head unit with amp and giant subwoofer in the hatch. It actually does sound pretty good, but it doesn't have all the features I want, and I also have a 4-year old kid so I don't need the sub as much as I need the extra hatch space.

Here's what I am looking for:
1. Double-din
2. Touchscreen
3. Sirius/XM capable
4. Bluetooth for hands-free and streaming
5. Works with factory steering wheel controls

Other things that are nice but not required:

5. USB for charging and media
6. Digital or HD FM capable for song/station info
7. Nav or the ability to use the nav on my phone to run the unit.

I use an Android phone if it matters.

I never use CD/DVD so I don't need it.

I'm not against putting an OEM radio in it, some of the newer units in the MK6/MK7 cars are pretty nice but pricey. I've looked on Crutchfield, etc.. and most of the offerings that have some of the things I want also have a ton more features that I wouldn't use and are also very costly. I'd like to keep the price under $200 if possible, the lower the better.

Does such a thing exist or am I being too optimistic?

Thanks!
Brendan


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

If I were you, I'd put an RCD-330+ in it. It's a Chineseum stock stereo that costs around $200. You can get android auto or apple carplay too.


----------

